# Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben



## NCphalon (30. Oktober 2009)

*Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

Moin, ich würde gern von einem WinXP notebook auf freigegebene dateien auf meinem Win7 rechner zugreifen, ich kann vom notebook aus meinen rechner auch anpingen aber wirklich "sehen" kann ich ihn net. Hab auch schon bei google geguckt aber da hab ich nix gefunden was funktioniert hat.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

Geh bei Seven ins Netzwerk und Freigabecenter und deaktiviere da für das Private Netzwerk die "Kennwortgeschützte Freigabe"

Dann such dir einen Ordner deiner Wahl aus, trag bei Freigabe UND Sicherheit den Benutzer "Jeder" mit allen Berechtigungen ein.

Damit sollte es dann gehen.


----------



## Melcat (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

versuch mal Ausführen und dann \\Computername


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

selbiges Problem auf ner LAN gehabt. Ist voll der mist.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

Die gleichen Geister plagen mich auch. Die Freigabe von Windows 7 nach XP ist kein Zuckerschlecken. Vor allem, weil die Heimnetzgruppe lediglich nur von Windows 7 zu Windows 7 funktioniert und kein bisschen abwärtskompatibel zu Vista, XP usw. sein scheint. Das wäre ja ein Traum... Ich habe kurz aufgeschnappt, dass das Ändern der Arbeitsgruppe unter XP oder Vista in "Heimnetzgruppe", "Homegroup" oder "Home" Abhilfe schaffen soll, was ich aber anzweifle. Ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht.

Entweder gibt's du tatsächlich einen gesonderten Ordner für "Jeder" mit Vollzugriff frei oder du legst, wie es bei XP üblich ist, spezielle Benutzerkonten an.


----------



## Geronimo:) (6. November 2009)

*AW: Dateien unter Win7 für WinXP freigeben*

Hi,

ich plage mich ebenfalls zur Zeit damit rum. Allerdings bei mir Notebook Win7 64Bit auf PC WinXP Home.
Ich konnte von beiden Rechnern beide sehen und anpingen. Hatte aber keine Berechtigung zum zugriff auf den jeweiligen anderen Rechner.
Bei der recherche im Netz bin ich auf das hier gestoßen.

RestrictAnonymous - Wert in der Regitry ändern - Netzwerkfreigaben

Das hat zumindest das Problem gelöst, das ich jetzt vom Win7 Rechner zugriff auf den XP Rechner habe. Umgekehrt leider noch nicht.

Ich habe auch gelesen, das man auf dem Win7 Rechner aus der Heimnetzgruppe austreten muß, um auch zugriff auf andere Betriebssysteme zu bekommen. Das habe ich inzwischen gemacht. Aber leider immer noch keinen Zugriff von XP auf Win7. 
Na ich werd mal weiterprobieren. Der Abend ist ja noch lang. 

Geronimo
...


----------

